# Loom knit hat



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I just finished this loom knit hat. I used two strands of red heart super saver yarn. I made this in browns very neutral colors for male or female.


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! looks warm. and a color that will not show needing washed.. plain and simple my kind of thing... Merry Christmas


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Nice! looks warm. and a color that will not show needing washed.. plain and simple my kind of thing... Merry Christmas


Thank you ! Yes, good and warm. Very simple. A good color for hiding stains. . Merry Christmas to you as well....


----------



## Janet Kincade (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice, love to loom knit


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks fabulous!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Great color combination. I love to loom knit hats, they are so quick and easy and look good.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Janet Kincade said:


> Very nice, love to loom knit


Thank you ! It is nice and thick. But still soft.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

aknitter said:


> It looks fabulous!


Thank you ... it will be warm....


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

susanmjackson said:


> Great color combination. I love to loom knit hats, they are so quick and easy and look good.


Thank you for your kind comments. They are very easy. I still have trouble where I start the space between the first 2 stitches are a little looser. And the stitch itself is a little bigger.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Like how yours turned out - I experimented with yarn I had sitting around (one strand green and one strand white). The first one I didn't double the piece - it was okay but I thought might not be as warm so the second one I doubled the brim part. The next time I will try and double the whole hat. These were part of our donation to two charities that our group was making items for so hopefully someone can get some use out of them. I like your color combination much better than mine!


----------



## Janet Kincade (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm so glad to see folks up about loom knitting. I check for it all the time, but seldom find anything


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Last year I made, probably, close to a hundred loomed hats for the homeless. I made many colors and many sizes (baby sized to adult sized). I also used 2 strands of yarn. They're quick and easy to make and you can do it while binge watching series on Netflix and Hulu....LOL


----------



## ch_nit.fanner (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice hat, i love to loom also. Making blankets now


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

ljsb3 said:


> Like how yours turned out - I experimented with yarn I had sitting around (one strand green and one strand white). The first one I didn't double the piece - it was okay but I thought might not be as warm so the second one I doubled the brim part. The next time I will try and double the whole hat. These were part of our donation to two charities that our group was making items for so hopefully someone can get some use out of them. I like your color combination much better than mine!


Thank you! I bet your hat looks great. I love to use the loom. Love to see your hats...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Janet Kincade said:


> I'm so glad to see folks up about loom knitting. I check for it all the time, but seldom find anything


I'm glad you saw this.. happy looming.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> Last year I made, probably, close to a hundred loomed hats for the homeless. I made many colors and many sizes (baby sized to adult sized). I also used 2 strands of yarn. They're quick and easy to make and you can do it while binge watching series on Netflix and Hulu....LOL


Bless you for your kindness... love to see your hats.... Happy looming


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

ch_nit.fanner said:


> Nice hat, i love to loom also. Making blankets now


Thank you! Which loom are you using for your blankets? I have a blanket on the s loom right now...

I love to use my looms too. Happy looming


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonderful! I love loom knitting.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Bless you for your kindness... love to see your hats.... Happy looming


Well, the ones I made are all gone and I haven't started any this year yet...but when I do make some, I'll post them!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Bless you for your kindness... love to see your hats.... Happy looming


I forgot that my youngest granddaughter snagged one of those hats before we took them to the homeless shelter...here it is, a little worse for wear but still useful! I made a LOT of very colorful hats and it warmed my heart to see them warm the heads of the less fortunate people.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> I forgot that my youngest granddaughter snagged one of those hats before we took them to the homeless shelter...here it is, a little worse for wear but still useful! I made a LOT of very colorful hats and it warmed my heart to see them warm the heads of the less fortunate people.


Fantastic hat..... beautiful....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great hat


----------

